# getting back on the road after parked in the garage for 5 years



## mikesz (Mar 24, 2005)

I have an '87 Rabbit Cabriolet that has been parked in the garage for the last 5 years. I have started it and driven it around the block very little over the last 5 years. what should I do to get it back on the road? It needs an exhaust system. Once i fix that I will register and insure it then get it to be inspected. I figure an oil change, coolant flush/refresh. there is a small amount of gas in the tank should I have it drained and flushed or just add fresh gas to what is already in the tank? I plan on replacing the fuel filter, plugs, rotor and cap also. Any other suggestions?


----------



## JPX (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: getting back on the road after parked in the garage for 5 years (mikesz)*

BRAKES! You need to buy new rear wheel cylinders, possibly rebuild the front calipers and if you bottom out the brake pedal, a master cylinder will be in your very near future.
The reasoning for this much brake work is because brake fluid absorbs moisture over time. This moisture "sinks" to the lowest part of the system - which is why corrosion is so apparent in the calipers and wheel cylinders. A car that has been sitting for a long time is slowly corroding from the inside out.
The corrosion combined with dry-rotted rubber seals, will result in leaking rear wheel cylinders. A cascade effect of this is the pedal going to the floor. When that happens, the master cylinder piston pushes into the rarely used section of the bore. That part of the port is rougher due to corrosion and pitting and damages the piston seals. If you bleed the fluid with a thick book under the pedal, you can attempt to limit damage to the master cylinder. 

This is what old fluid looks like from my car after it sat around for a few years. And the corrosion also completely blocked the bleed screw ports. I needed to bash the ports out with a paperclip to clear them enough to bleed. 


Front caliper bore before and after and Caliper pistons - and this was after MANY very thorough brake fluid flushes. This stuff just won't come out unless taken apart.







[/URL]
Rear wheel cylinder piston.








As a preventative measure, I bleed/flush all my cars' brake fluid every two years.
Might as well change pads and shoes while in there. Safely stopping is as important as accelerating!










_Modified by JPX at 10:22 PM 4-8-2010_


----------



## mikesz (Mar 24, 2005)

Yes thanks. I have Scirocco 16v brakes all the way around. I just finished rebuilding the rear calipers. going to replace the Parking brake cables next then going to rebuild the fronts. I think I am going to replace the master cylinder with a new 22mm one. I was lucky though the calipers werent as bad as the ones in your pictures. but better safe than sorry.


----------

